# Seafood Appetizers!!  YUM!



## Juliev (Sep 18, 2004)

crab-rice cakes: 

3/4 cup mayo 
3/4 cup sour cream 
1 tbsp prepared horseradish 
1 envelope italian dressing mix 
1 cup water 
1/2 tsp salt 
dash of pepper 
1 cup instant rice 
1/2 cup crabmeat 
2 eggs, well beaten 
2 tbsp flour 
1 tbsp chopped onion 
3 tbsp butter 

Mix together mayo, sour cream, horseradish, and salad dressing mix in small bowl. Set aside 1/2 cup; cover and chill remaining dressing. 

Bring water, salt and pepper to a full boil. Stir in rice. Cover and remove from heat. Let stand 5 min. Mix in crabmeat, eggs, flour, onion and the reserved 1/2 cup dressing. 

Melt butter in large skillet. Drop rice mixture by tbsp-fulls into skillet and fry, turning once to brown both sides. Serve as an appetizer with the remaining dressing. Makes 40 cakes.


----------



## Juliev (Sep 27, 2004)

Crabmeat-Bacon Roll:      

1/4 cup tomato juice
1 egg, well beaten
6 1/2 to 7 1/2 pkg crab meat, drained and flaked
1/2 cup dry bread crumbs
1 tbsp chopped parsley
1 tbsp lemon juice
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp worcestershire sauce
dash of pepper
9 slices of bacon, cut in half

Mix tomato juice and egg. Add crab, crumbs, parsley, lemon juice, and seasonings. Mix thoroughly. Roll into 18 fingers about 2 inches long. Wrap each roll with 1/2 slice of bacon. Fasten with toothpick. Broil 5 inches from heat for about 10 minutes. Turn often to brown evenly.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 27, 2004)

Juliev said:
			
		

> Crabmeat-Bacon Roll:
> 
> 1/4 cup tomato juice
> 1 egg, well beaten
> ...



Jools, just read this.  Bring these!!!


----------



## Juliev (Sep 27, 2004)

lol.. gotcha!


----------



## crewsk (Sep 27, 2004)

Jsut thought I'd throw one in!  

Curried Shrimp Balls
1C. flaked coconut
1tsp. curry powder
2(8ounce)pkgs. cream cheese, softened
1(6 ounce)can shrimp, rinsed, drained, & chopped
2Tbsp. finely chopped onion (I grate mine)
Combine coconut & curry powder; place on a baking sheet & bake at 325 deg. for 5 minutes or until golden. Set aside.
Combine cream cheese, shrimp, & onion; shape into 1 inch balls & roll in coconut mixture. Cover & chill. Yeild: 3 dozen.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 27, 2004)

I have never heard of curry powder and coconut together before.  Interesting.........


----------



## crewsk (Sep 27, 2004)

Me either, but I gave it a shot & it's really good.


----------



## Juliev (Sep 27, 2004)

mmm.. sounds good!  I love shrimp!!.. all ways!!

I love seafood.  Even though I can't stand clams or oysters, I think it's just I don't like them raw... makes my stomach jump.  I don't like mussels or escargot either.


----------



## Juliev (Sep 27, 2004)

I couldn't believe that curry powder was a combination of a huge number of spices.

gives me an idea for another topic


----------



## chez suz (Sep 27, 2004)

Crewsk...Sooo glad you threw in Shrimp Ball recipe..just saved it and looking foward to making. Love every ingred. in it!!
Many curry dishes use coconut milk as part of the sauce...when I make chicken curry I sometimes sprinkle the final dish w/browned unsweetened
coconut...give it a shot...


----------



## crewsk (Sep 27, 2004)

I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 30, 2004)

curl some shrimp (around 16/20 size), wrap them with half a strip of THIN bacon, and skewer them.  You can skewer several shrimp onto one skewer, depending on length.  Broil until done.  Serve with a good BBQ sauce doctored with a little chipotle puree or dried powered chipotles, some good warm tortillas, and fajita fixings.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 21, 2004)

Yum Allen!!  You have such good ideas!  Here's another one of mine.

Hot Shrimp with Cool Salsa: 

1/4 cup prepared salsa  
4 tbsp fresh lime juice, divided  
1 tsp honey  
1 clove garlic, minced  
2 to 4 drops hot pepper sauce  
1 lb large shrimp, peeled and deveined, tails intact  
1 cup finely diced honeydew melon  
1/2 cup finely diced unpeeled cucumber  
2 tbsp minced parsley  
1 green onion, finely chopped  
1½  tsp sugar  
1 tsp olive oil  
1/4 tsp salt

To make marinade, combine prepared salsa, 2 Tbls. lime juice, honey, garlic and hot pepper sauce in small bowl. Thread shrimp onto skewers. Brush with marinade; set aside. To make salsa, combine remaining 2 Tbls. lime juice, melon, cucumber, parsley, onion, sugar, oil and salt in medium bowl; mix well. Grill shrimp over medium coals 4 to 5 minutes or until shrimp are opaque, turning once. 

Note: You can do this in the broiler 3-4" from heat.


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 24, 2004)

Beer Battered Shrimp with Chipotle Honey Dipping Sauce

Ingredients: 

For Beer Batter 
1 cup (5 oz/155 g) all-purpose Flour 
1 1/2 teaspoons cayenne Pepper 
1 teaspoon Salt 
1 teaspoon Sugar 
1/2 teaspoon Baking powder 
1 cup (8 fl oz/250 ml) beer 

For Chipotle-Honey Dipping Sauce 
2 dried chipotle chili peppers, stemmed and seeded 
1 ripe tomato, quartered 
1/2 small yellow onion, sliced 
1 clove Garlic 
1/2 cup (4 fl oz/125 ml) water 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/4 cup (3 fl oz/90 ml) Honey 
2 tablespoons red wine Vinegar 
Peanut oil for deep-frying 
All-purpose (plain) flour for dusting 
1 1/4 lb (625 g) rock shrimp or peeled white shrimp (prawns) 

Directions: 
1. To make the batter, in a bowl, combine the Flour, cayenne, Salt, Sugar and baking powder. Stir to mix. Add the beer all at once and whisk until smooth. Set aside at room temperature for at least 30 minutes or up to 4 hours. 
2. To make the dipping sauce, in a small saucepan, combine the chilies, tomato, onion, Garlic, water and Salt and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat to low, cover and simmer gently until the ingredients soften and the mixture thickens, about 15 minutes. Remove from the heat and let cool slightly, then transfer to a blender and puree until smooth. Pour the puree into a small bowl and stir in the Honey and vinegar. Let cool. 
3. In a large saucepan, pour in peanut oil to a depth of 5 inches (13 cm) and heat to 350°F (180°C) or until a few drops of batter sprinkled into the oil rise immediately to the surface. Spread some Flour in a shallow bowl and toss the shrimp in it to coat evenly, tapping off any excess. Drop the shrimp, a few at a time, into the batter. Using tongs or your fingers, remove the shrimp from the batter, draining off the excess, and drop into the hot oil. Deep-fry until light golden and crisp, about 2 minutes. Using a slotted spoon, transfer to paper towels to drain. 
4. Arrange the shrimp on a warmed platter and serve immediately with the dipping sauce.


----------



## marmalady (Oct 24, 2004)

This one looks beautiful on a platter - you could sub out jumbo shrimp for the lobster, too:

ZUCCHINI  LOBSTER ROLL WITH GINGER VINAIGRETTE

4 servings

3 large zucchini		
1 cooked lobster tail		
pickled ginger
1 cup alfalfa or daikon sprouts

Cut lobster tail in half lengthwise, then crosswise into 6 pieces for each half..  Cut zucchini into thin ribbons about 5 inches long and 1 ½ inches wide. Make 12 ribbons. (A sharp peeler works bes for this)

  Place lobster piece at 1 end of each ribbon; top with sprouts and pickled ginger.  Starting at filled end, roll up into a cylinder.  Place seam side down on paper towel lined baking sheet, chill 1-6 hours.  
Serve with ginger vinaigrette; place vinaigrette in center of platter, and surround with lobster tails.  

GINGER VINAIGRETTE

4 servings

3T soy sauce		
2T sherry vinegar		
2T honey	
1 ½ T minced ginger
½ tsp. rosemary	
¼ tsp. crushed red pepper	
½ cup olive oil	 
salt/pepper

Whisk soy sauce, vinegar, ginger, honey, red pepper, salt/pepper; slowly whisk in oil.
SEE:  Lobster rolls


----------

